# Tons of 2/14/07 Storm Pics.



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here are some of the pics that I took on 2/15. Some of the snow had already melted a little. We got about 8" of a mix of snow and sleet. It was pretty heavy. There were drifts about 2' deep in some sport blowing across the fields.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

..............


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I took a ton of pics because I figured this would be our first, last, and biggest storm of the year.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

.............


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

.............


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Last ones......


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

great shots!! Looks like fun...We had 12 inches here on the 13/14th..I wasn't able to get any pics though...


----------



## Dent82 (Dec 6, 2005)

How do you like plowing with that John Deere?

I have a Deere just like that and a Case Skid Steer. Trying to decide which one I want to buy a push box or plow for next year. 

My Deere is deffinetly alot more dependable and I can use a smaller trailer.

I was just worried that it couldn't handle the heavy stuff, cause I hate trying to move dirt with that thing.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

This was the first storm I plowed with the Deere. Overall I love it. I learned a lot over the cousre of the storm. The snow was full of sleet so it was heavy, but it had to problem pushing it at all. I usually just kept it in mid range. Once you have some speed going it will push anything. The Curtis plow moves very, very fast. It is easy to hook up. The only thing is that it does get cold. It was 15 degrees with ice pellets blowing 40 MPH when I was plowing and that was no fun at all. Yesterday it was like 10 degrees when i stated and gust to 50ish. Other than that I love it. Nothing broke and I didn't even come close to getting stuck.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

M&M Services;372374 said:


> great shots!! Looks like fun...We had 12 inches here on the 13/14th..I wasn't able to get any pics though...


Thanks man. It was fun, except for blowing ice pellets. I had never heard a weatherman say ice pellets before, but now I know what they mean It was fun plowing at night with it. I love having five 55 watt lights. Turns the night into day. I'm going to wash her this afternoon. It is supposed to warm up to 23 degrees!!!!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

i want that tractor


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

First off, those are goood pics, now I regret not taking any myself. I'm sure that tractor does great and you can stack it pretty high, but if I had your truck, there would be a plow on there so fast it would make your head spin. Probly a fisher HD8', or if I had the cash, a 8'6'' extreme vee. My question is why the tractor over the truck, was the plow alot cheaper for the tractor?


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks like the same amount of snow in my area. You did alot of pushing with that Deere, looks nice.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Idealtim;372418 said:


> I'm sure that tractor does great and you can stack it pretty high, but if I had your truck, there would be a plow on there so fast it would make your head spin. Probly a fisher HD8', or if I had the cash, a 8'6'' extreme vee. My question is why the tractor over the truck, was the plow alot cheaper for the tractor?


Good question. I have many reasons for the plow on the tractor instead of the truck. I bought a '93 Chevy 1500 with a 7.5' Fisher last year and plowed all last year with it. I live on a farm and when we ordered the tractor in 2005 we got it with the plow. Our dealer gave us a heck of a deal on it. We paid around $2000 installed which is less the the Curtis mfg. suggested price before the mounts and welding. So the plan was to have my dad on the tractor and me in my truck (or switch off) and we could get all the roads and such done quickly. Well, the plow was back ordered and we didn't get the plow until May of this year. No big deal, I plowed with the truck all last year. Than this year it was time for a bigger truck. The farm took off quicker than I thought and I needed something beefier for pulling trailers, so I got the F250. This is my dream truck. I have always wanted a truck like this, but I sunk all my money in it just to put 1/2 down. The monthly payments arn't bad, but they are still there. I love plowing with the tractor. It is much easier to maneuver and see where you are. The only down side is the cold. I could get a cab for it, but then it won't fit in the garage. So I can deal with the cold. Once the newness wears off of the F250 I might put a plow on it. I would go for the 8'6'' Extreme Vee. I was also thinking of just getting a regular cab work truck for the farm a ways down the road and use that as a beater. My plan is to save up around $6,000 this summer and see where I am at. I might go with a plow for the truck, might get a beater, or might just keep everything the way it is. All my residentials are within 1 mile from my house, so they are easy to get to. The way it is looking now I might be plowing full time next year for the town, but we'll see if that happens. Sorry for the long post!!!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the pics! I like your tractor set-up, looks like it really gets the job done.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Hey can you post a few more pictures of that tractor? Was it a john deere?



RCGM
Brad


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Rcgm;372673 said:


> Hey can you post a few more pictures of that tractor? Was it a john deere?


Nahhh, last I checked it was a Kubota. What's sad is that there are just a few of the ones I have. Sorry about most of them dissapering, my uploader site is all messed up. I have to find a better one.


----------

